# هل نستطيع التعديل على شاحن نوكيا الأصلي او غيره ليشحن خارج الموبايل .



## gsb (2 أكتوبر 2009)

رغب في استخدام بطارية نوكيا لجهاز إضا ءة لسرعة شحنها مقارنة بالبطاريات الأخرى والملي أمبير يعتبر عالي فيها(1.200-mAh1500) و خرج الفولت يعتبر مناسب 3.7 فولت مقارب للبطارية الأصلية 3.6​ 
وكما تعرفون سوف يتم الشحن خارج الموبايل كيف لي ان اعرف هل أمتلأت البطارية ام لا هل هنالك مخاطر شحن زائد؟ 
لدي جهاز شحن آخر في البيت له لمبه إمتلاء الشحن تضئ لون اخضر عند الإمتلأ وتضئ أحمر عند الشحن
هل استطيع ان اعدل على الشاحن لأضيفها كيف نعرف ان البطارية قد أمتلاءت هل بوصولها لرقم فولت معين فرضاً 4.20-4.25 فولت ماهي القطعة التي استطيع اضافتها لشاحن لتكتشف امتلاء البطارية ويقطع الشحن عن البطارية اوتماتيكياً وتضي لمبه الأمتلاء 

لبطارية نوكيا ثلاثة منافذ ايها تستخدم في الشحن [ + - O ]

اذا وصلت بطاريتين بنفس الفولتية لمضاعفة الأمبير وارغب في نفس (وقت الشحن) هل اضاعف من قيمة الأمبير ( هنا عندنا القيمة بالملي امبير) يعني لو الشاحن يعطيني 800 ملي أمبير و5 فولت دسي خرج
لبطارية 3.7 فولت لتمتلئ بالكهرباء (تنشحن) بساعة وعشر دقائق فرضاً
ها نزيد الملي امبير إلى 1600 ملي امبير للحصول على نفس زمن الشحن لبطاريتين موصولتين على اتوازي للحصول على ملي امبير اكبر
ولو صلنا البطاريتين على التوالي للحصول على فولت أكبر ورغبنا في نفس زمن الشحن الأصلي للبطارية الأصلية الواحدة هل نزيد من فولتية الشاحن لتصير 10 فولت بنفس الأمبير 800 ملي أمبير 

ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته ايها المهندسين الأفاضل .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

gsb قال:


> رغب في استخدام بطارية نوكيا لجهاز إضا ءة لسرعة شحنها مقارنة بالبطاريات الأخرى والملي أمبير يعتبر عالي فيها(1.200-mah1500) و خرج الفولت يعتبر مناسب 3.7 فولت مقارب للبطارية الأصلية 3.6​
> وكما تعرفون سوف يتم الشحن خارج الموبايل كيف لي ان اعرف هل أمتلأت البطارية ام لا هل هنالك مخاطر شحن زائد؟


الشاحن هو الشاحن والبطارية هى البطارية ولا فرق و إن اختلفت الأنواع - دوما هناك خطر من الشحن الزائد ربما تعريفه قد يختلف


> لدي جهاز شحن آخر في البيت له لمبه إمتلاء الشحن تضئ لون اخضر عند الإمتلأ وتضئ أحمر عند الشحن
> هل استطيع ان اعدل على الشاحن لأضيفها كيف نعرف ان البطارية قد أمتلاءت هل بوصولها لرقم فولت معين فرضاً 4.20-4.25 فولت ماهي القطعة التي استطيع اضافتها لشاحن لتكتشف امتلاء البطارية ويقطع الشحن عن البطارية اوتماتيكياً وتضي لمبه الأمتلاء


كل بطارية لها 4 جهود مختلفة تختلف حسب النوع ويمكنك باستخدام آفو أن تحددها
1- جهد التفريغ وهو الجهد الذى يحدد عندة الجهاز أن البطاريه فارغة و يجب إعادة الشحن 
2- جهد التفريغ التام وهو الجهد الذى يجب ألا تستخدم البطارية إلا بعد الشحن (وهو الجهد الذى يطفى الجهاز آليا) لأن عندة بعط أنواع البطاريات تتعرض للتلف التدريجى
3- جهد التشغيل وهو الجهد الذى تكون عليه البطارية طوال فترة استخدامها وهو أقل قليلا من جهد تمام الشحن
4- جهد تمام الشحن وهو الجهد الذى يجب أن يوقف الشحن عند وصول البطارية له و بعض الأنواع يمكن أن تبقى عليها جهدا قليلا للمحافظة على شحنتها دون الخوف من زيادة الشحن

أما زيادة الشحن فينتج أساسا من وضع جهد عالى لزيادة التيار و استمرار عملية الشحن بعد امتلاء البطارية و عادة يتم تلافيه فى دائرة الشاحن بأن يقلل الشاحن الجهد تلقائيا عندما يصل جهد البطارية لجهد تمام الشحن
طبعا أنت تحتاج فقط لمعرفة الجهد الرابع وذلك بعد تمتم شحن البطارية ، اخلعها من الجهاز و قم بقياس الفولت على أطرافها و يفضل أن تكون جديدة


> لبطارية نوكيا ثلاثة منافذ ايها تستخدم في الشحن [ + - o ]


+ - أما الثالث لقياس حرارة البطارية أثناء الشحن و تقليل التيار أو إيقافه عند ارتفاع الحرارة وهذا يتم داخل الجهاز وليس الشاحن - لاحظ أن الشاحن له طرفان فقط


> اذا وصلت بطاريتين بنفس الفولتية لمضاعفة الأمبير وارغب في نفس (وقت الشحن) هل اضاعف من قيمة الأمبير ( هنا عندنا القيمة بالملي امبير) يعني لو الشاحن يعطيني 800 ملي أمبير و5 فولت دسي خرج
> لبطارية 3.7 فولت لتمتلئ بالكهرباء (تنشحن) بساعة وعشر دقائق فرضاً
> ها نزيد الملي امبير إلى 1600 ملي امبير للحصول على نفس زمن الشحن لبطاريتين موصولتين على اتوازي للحصول على ملي امبير اكبر
> ولو صلنا البطاريتين على التوالي للحصول على فولت أكبر ورغبنا في نفس زمن الشحن الأصلي للبطارية الأصلية الواحدة هل نزيد من فولتية الشاحن لتصير 10 فولت بنفس الأمبير 800 ملي أمبير
> ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته ايها المهندسين الأفاضل .


 كلام سليم 100% وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## gsb (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور مهندس ماجد على التجاوب


----------



## flag88 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد حل للشاشة البيضاء لموبايل n70 وشكرا


----------

